

Fractal demo in less than 1024 bytes - Eduard
http://youtu.be/3PcTcfy8n8w

======
bcRIPster
I'd rather see a link to the demo itself instead of a YouTube video. Download
here: <http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=59600>

